# Wanted: Hyatt Wild Oak in San Antonio for Thanksgiving



## bookworm (Nov 5, 2014)

We are looking for a unit (any size including studio) at Hyatt Wild Oak in San Antonio for Nov. 26-30 or as many of those days as possible. Send me a PM if you have anything.


----------



## elc300 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Wild Oak Thanksgiving Week*

Hello, we have the full villa the week of 11/23 to 11/30, an exchange from II which we're not dead set on using. Let me know if you're interested. Thanks


----------



## tashamen (Nov 12, 2014)

elc300 said:


> Hello, we have the full villa the week of 11/23 to 11/30, an exchange from II which we're not dead set on using. Let me know if you're interested. Thanks



I hope you know that you're not allowed to rent II exchanges.


----------



## bookworm (Nov 14, 2014)

I was going to post that as well - Interval does not allow for renting exchanges. We have another option, thanks anyway.


----------

